# Wanna compare labs?



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

These are from when I was first diagnosed. My doc said I was in a "thyroid crisis" when these were done. I want to get an idea where I stood in terms of Graves' patient ranges, and what sorts of things happen when your thyroid hormones reach certain levels. I'm still trying to make sense of what was happening to my body before I started my meds. I guess it's morbid curiosity.

So, care to share your labs? I'm mostly looking for pre-treatment numbers. Along with them, tell me what you were feeling that brought you to the doctor. Here's what I had before any treatment began:

TSH3_ULTRA: <0.008 "low" (normal: 0.510-6.270)
FREE T3: 19.36 "high" (normal: 2.3-4.2)
FREE T4: 5.5 "critically high" (normal: 0.89-1.76)

I also had a liver function test come back showing high liver enzymes. I know this was likely caused by the thyroid (they're back to normal now that I'm on meds):

AST: 59 "high" (normal: 0-33)
ALT: 84 "high" (normal: 10-49)

I saw the doctor because I started vomiting most mornings for almost a month, and I was incredibly weak (difficult to stand, walk, shower, etc.). I had three pregnancy tests done and all came back negative (exactly as expected). I thought it was the flu, but by about three weeks in it seemed more serious. Went to a doc who tested my liver (but not my 'throid) and was stumped as to what the results could mean. She wouldn't return my calls and wouldn't define a clear plan of action without another $100 for an office visit. I took matters into my own hands and did tons of research. Got tested for H Pylori and Hepatitis. Both negative. At this point I was slowly getting better and figured I was finally shaking this mystery bug. Then, after continued sporadic bouts of unexplained vomiting, I spent a full night in bed, wide awake, with a heart rate that felt like I had been running away from an axe-murderer just before sky-diving and discovering my parachute was broken. So, in a nutshell, the vomiting and the racing heart brought me to the doctor who checked out my thyroid.

So I learned it was Graves'. But I still don't understand why I was vomiting, and the doc hasn't explained the physiology of it. Was it simply the elevated liver enzymes? Has anyone else had vomiting as a symptom?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Steal_My_Skin said:


> These are from when I was first diagnosed. My doc said I was in a "thyroid crisis" when these were done. I want to get an idea where I stood in terms of Graves' patient ranges, and what sorts of things happen when your thyroid hormones reach certain levels. I'm still trying to make sense of what was happening to my body before I started my meds. I guess it's morbid curiosity.
> 
> So, care to share your labs? I'm mostly looking for pre-treatment numbers. Along with them, tell me what you were feeling that brought you to the doctor. Here's what I had before any treatment began:
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness!! Sounds like you were in the throes of a thryoid storm! (thyrotoxicosis) That is why the nausea/vomiting as listed below in the symptoms. How dumb can these doctors get? I am so disillusioned. I almost died from a thyroid storm. You go into vascular collapse and that is the end of the game.

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html


----------



## Kendak (Jan 25, 2011)

Dec. 10th (first labs & diagnosis)
TSH <0.01 *L* (0.30 - 5.00)
Free T4 5.33 *H* (0.55 - 1.12)
Free T3 >28 *Extremly high* greater than 28 so we don't know (2.0-3.5)

RAI on Jan 28th 12.4 mci

1st labs post RAI March 7th
TSH <0.01 *L* (0.30 - 5.00)
Free T4 3.29 *H* (0.55 - 1.12)
Free T3 15.9 *H* (2.0-3.5)

All of my symptoms make sense now, but at the time I thought I was dying of cancer or a brain tumor. I was very "paranoid" and I felt bad for months before going to the doctor. I first noticed weakness in my legs and shaking (my whole body shook),my eyes ached, rapid heart rate, tired yet had insomnia, and eating like crazy and losing weight. Oh and I thought I was getting early Alzheimers (like my mom). I noticed a large goiter in December and went to see the doctor. They put me on Atenolol and then an ultrasound and then a uptake scan and then RAI. I did not have any vomiting like you and never had my liver enzymes checked. I have new blood work done again on April 1st, but I really don't think that I am going to be hypo yet by then. I am just afraid of having to have a second dose of RAI because of my numbers.... but time will tell, we will see where I am in a couple weeks. My goiter has gone down considerably, but it is still enlarged.


----------

